# flex track from different manufacturers



## robz (Feb 8, 2017)

Is it okay to mix flex track from different manufacturers? I have been using Atlas code 83 flex track and need more. Model Train Stuff does not seem to have it. Train World has 
"Atlas 500-10 Code 83 Super-Flex". Last I bought was "Atlas 500-5" in 2017. I do not know if 500-10 is the same as 500-5.
If I use Peco or Micro Engineering will it look out of place?
Thank you.
Confused as usual.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The dash numbers refer to the number of pieces in the order.
- 5 = 5 pieces, -10 = 10 pieces. All the same track, code 83 flextrack.

You can mix different brands but some adjustments MAY be necessary.
Atlas code 83 has larger lower rail flanges than Peco and ME have so Atlas rail joiners are too loose 
for the Peco and ME track. 
ME rail joiners are a bit too small for Atlas track.
It's doable but may need soldering all joints. 
Using Atlas joiners and giving them a squeeze with pliers 
can work but you end up with a poor electrical connection that should be soldered. 
Not just my opinion but Model Railroader Magazine as well.
Same problem with their turnouts as well.

Code 100 is a different story, Atlas will work quite well with Peco and ME track.

Train World is a very good on line retailer, never had a problem with them.

Magic


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The thickness of the plastic ties may vary slightly as well, but that's easy to fix by putting thin shims of cardstock under the thinner ties near the joint.

You can even use different rail sizes on the same layout (and most "serious" modelers definitely will, to get a proper look of heavier rail on main tracks, lighter rail on sidings, spurs, etc.) but this will require transition joiners and probably a bit of soldering.

Bottom line, yeah, you can pretty much make any track work together, even if it takes some [relatively minor] adjustments.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Flex track brands*



robz said:


> Is it okay to mix flex track from different manufacturers? I have been using Atlas code 83 flex track and need more. Model Train Stuff does not seem to have it. Train World has
> "Atlas 500-10 Code 83 Super-Flex". Last I bought was "Atlas 500-5" in 2017. I do not know if 500-10 is the same as 500-5.
> If I use Peco or Micro Engineering will it look out of place?
> Thank you.
> Confused as usual.



robz;

Yes, you can mix different brands of flex track. If they are the same scale (duh!) and the same code rail, they should connect without much problem. Some shimming may be needed if the overall height of the plastic tie strip and the rails does not match at the point where one brand meets the other. 

It's even possible to mix two different rail codes. I use Micro Engineering's beautiful code 55 Flex track for all the visible track on my N-scale railroad. However, I use Atlas code 80 flex track in a hidden staging yard. It's ugly looking, but quite functional track, and I had some on hand. Joining two different rail codes definitely requires shimming, but it's not all that difficult. Just make sure the tops of both rails are even and smooth at the joint, and you'll be OK.

Micro Engineering, track will not "look out of place." You might decide after seeing Micro Engineering's wonderfully realistic-looking track, that it make your other track look out of place though. :laugh: 

Peco is a British firm, and makes some of their track based on British prototype track, which is a little different from American. The differences are fairly minor though. They also make North American prototype track which would fit in better. 

Also don't get caught up in trying to make every bit of track on your layout look exactly like all the rest of your track. Much real track is far from uniform in appearance. Sidings don't get the same upgrades of rail and ties that a main line does. Back in that "transition era" so many of us like to model, track maintenance was still done with a great deal of hard manual labor. Modern track laying machines didn't exist then. If the track inspector found some ties that needed replacement the "gandy dancers" (aka local track workers) would replace only those defective ties, individually. Today a track laying train can come along and replace miles of track in one day. All the ties will be identically placed at the same spacing and angle as all the others. We might say that the prototype has finally caught up with the uniformity of our model track!  :laugh:
My point is I wouldn't be too concerned with having all the track look alike, the prototype railroads didn't. We paint our track to kill the shine of the plastic, and to simulate the effects of the weather over time. The hand laid track enthusiasts intentionally mix up the spacing, angle and color of ties, because that's how real track looked.









Operationally any track from either of these quality brands, will work very well. Neither Peco, nor Micro Engineering, flex track is AS flexible as Atlas "super flex" track. They do not spring back to straight the second you let go of them, but rather hold whatever curve you put into them. Some folks like this, others hate it. 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## robz (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you for all your help!


----------

